# Review for FO's bought at Mill Creek



## twilightluver (Jul 7, 2009)

last week I came across a web site for  millcreek...
They have a sale going on,buy 10  2 oz FO's for like $25..That is $1.25 an ounce...WAY COOL...SO,I ordered from them..
Delivery was oh so fast and to my  delight,the FO's were  so so amazing..
i got  
Kenneth Coles Black- DEAD ON dupe for the mens scent
Ylang Ylang Ginger-OMG awesome as well
white tea and Ginger- oh my goodness..my mom fell in love with this one.
Hapy-Dean on dupe of cliniques happy
Lick me all over-hubbys new fave
Spearmint-Smells like the way wrigleys taste. Almost makes you want to dive into itpink sugar-so sweet and delicious
Kudzu- Which I renamed mississippi blanket..lol
dolce gabbana light blue-wonderful
ginger lime so dang refreshing!!!
I am IN LOVE witht his web site now..off to order more...



  8)


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Will have to check them out .


----------



## honor435 (Jul 16, 2009)

how much for shipping on you sampler package?
peak has similar deal 10 1 oz for 20, but ship is 8$ and you get one free with every order,.


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 16, 2009)

about $10---They got here fas though!!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 16, 2009)

twighlight
I just noticed you said 2oz bottles, that IS a deal, peak offers 1 ounce samples. Im excited now!!!


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 16, 2009)

yup---2 oz bottles!!!! Aint that a deal!!!!!


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.millcreeksoywaxcandlesupply. ... amples.htm


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 16, 2009)

That seems like a great deal, but how do you know if it's CP friendly?


----------



## honor435 (Jul 16, 2009)

i looked at their site, all body safe.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 16, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> i looked at their site, all body safe.



Right, but you're just taking a chance on whether or not it will seize a batch? Like MMS and BB say "not for use in CP" where appropriate, kwim?


----------



## honor435 (Jul 16, 2009)

well thats a chance you take with any company?


----------



## LJA (Jul 16, 2009)

Good prices there, I just looked.  I might have to try them too.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 16, 2009)

*x*

they may be listed in the soap scent review forum.

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 19, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> well thats a chance you take with any company?



Right, it's true...but some companies give CP soaping info...they seem more candle oriented is all...


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> they may be listed in the soap scent review forum.
> 
> http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php



Thanks, girlie!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 20, 2009)

twighllight
this is what im ordering, maybe will change it like 10 times!
cashmere
chestnuts/brown sugar
dutch apple pie
honey butter
island flower
lemongrass
pinnaple paradise
sweet orange/chili pepper
warm van sugar
 So excited.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 21, 2009)

have you used any yet? im kind scared to use a new place, do the seem strong? i dont want any diluted fos. let me know asap.


----------



## Milla (Jul 21, 2009)

Does the shipping cost seem reasonable?


----------



## honor435 (Jul 21, 2009)

shipping 8$


----------



## honor435 (Jul 30, 2009)

i got my stuff yesterday, they smell pretty good, kinda weak though, compared to peak or brambleberry, hope theyre ok. I made orange/chili pepper yes. and it smells really good. I wanted it to be orange, but is peach, oh well!
 shipping was 9$ and they give you 2.25 ounces each.


----------



## wookie130 (Aug 4, 2009)

I love Millcreek, but as someone mentioned earlier, it is more geared toward candles than soapmaking.  I make soy candles, and some of my favorite hot/cold scent throwers have been from Millcreek...that being said, I wouldn't guarantee that their oils will all work well in soap.  As we all know, soap is a finicky beast, with A LOT of variables, and FO's can cause some funky things to happen.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 5, 2009)

wookie
they have lots of body safe fo's, it is listed as body safe on each description. Peak also has a lot of candle fos but lots of body safe ones too!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> i got my stuff yesterday, they smell pretty good, kinda weak though, compared to peak or brambleberry, hope theyre ok. I made orange/chili pepper yes. and it smells really good. I wanted it to be orange, but is peach, oh well!
> shipping was 9$ and they give you 2.25 ounces each.



I ordered 20 -- yes, they are WEAK


----------



## honor435 (Aug 5, 2009)

i dont like their warm van sugar, smells like pink sugar, honey butter seems good, mt. lake is good, but used a lot and hubby said it doesnt smell! going back to peak.


----------



## soapbubble (Aug 11, 2009)

I just got my order from millcreek.  I can't say how strong they are compared to other companies, but I am sort of disappointed.  the lily of the valley smells exactly like....roses!  the rest of the florals i ordered smell very very sweet and not to different from each other.  the best is sunflower, which smells exactly like the elizabeth arden fragrance and honeysuckle is pretty good too.  mediterranean fig smells less like a fresh fig, but more like a fig newton.  the most interesting FOs are arctic air and dream catcher - nice and complex, but somewhat weak.  lemongrass smells a bit too citronella for my taste and fresh fruit slices is a true Hawaiian Punch smell.  


will try some other place next time..


----------



## honor435 (Aug 24, 2009)

still trying them, some weak, sandalwood, lemongrass( i added some real to it) island flower is real nice, scent stayed, 
im going back to peak, but i would buy definitly buy the orange chili pepper again and honey butter( i used that in scrub and lotion, awesome).
chesnuts and brown sugar is good, i havent used the very sexy/ for her or the cashmere. But orange chili pepper is the BEST!


----------

